# Smoking intermittently?



## ryno21 (May 12, 2015)

Cured my first belly with tq (Bear's recipe, thanks Bear) for 15 days. I pulled out and rinsed last night and left in fridge overnight to dry. I put it in my smoker at 100 with amnps smoke tonight at 7. My question is should I smoke all night? Should I smoke for 4 hours tonight and if I do am I safe to put it back in fridge overnight and smoke for another 4 or so hours tomorrow night? This is my first try at bacon and was planning on doing his on a weekend when I had more time but it didn't work out that way. Thanks


----------



## chef jimmyj (May 12, 2015)

You can smoke all night, I like 10 hours with the AMNPS, or go back and forth from the refer. There are guys that smoke at ambient 90°F for three days straight with no time in the fridge. The cure has you covered on bacteria...JJ


----------



## mr t 59874 (May 12, 2015)

Chef JimmyJ said:


> You can smoke all night, I like 10 hours with the AMNPS, or go back and forth from the refer. There are guys that smoke at ambient 90°F for three days straight with no time in the fridge. The cure has you covered on bacteria...JJ


Yey Chef, good to hear from you.  I resemble those remarks.

Tom


----------



## ryno21 (May 12, 2015)

Chef JimmyJ said:


> You can smoke all night, I like 10 hours with the AMNPS, or go back and forth from the refer. There are guys that smoke at ambient 90°F for three days straight with no time in the fridge. The cure has you covered on bacteria...JJ



Thank you very much. Btw I am not a big poster on here but I am an avid reader and use many of your recipes, as well as mr. Ts thanks for the input.


----------

